# VNSServer (vnc4server)



## dadom110 (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

versuche mich gerade ein wenig bei meinem Xubuntu ein zu arbeiten. Da ich das System gerne Remote Steuern würde, habe ich das Programm vnc4server installiert. Hab es auch soweit konfiguriert, das es automatisch beim Systemstart ausgeführt wird, und ich kann mich auch connecten.

[Problem]
Wenn ich mit einem VNC Viewer connecte, habe ich nur eine leere Graue Fläche mit 3 Checkboxen (ob Clipboard aktiviert werden soll und so was) sonst nichts...nicht mal nen Terminal Fenster. Was muss ich bei meinem Server einstellen, das ich ein Termin beim connecten bekomme, oder eins bei bedarf aufrufen kann?

Falls es hilft, hier aus meiner TaskListe:
5620 ?        S      0:00 Xvnc :1 -desktop DServer:1 (server) -auth /home/server/.Xauthority -geometry 1024x768 -depth 16 -rfbwait 30000 -rfbauth /home/server/.vnc/passwd -rfbport 5901 -pn -extension XFIXES

[edit]
einen kleinen Fortschritt habe ich schon gemacht, Habe in der xstartup Datei ein Terminal eingetragen das nun beims tarten aufgerufen wird. Das Problem ist aber: wenn ich das ausversehen mal zu mache, habe ich wieder nur den leeren Bildschirm ohne das ich was machen kann


----------



## zeroize (10. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mit dem Server leider nicht viel Erfahrung - kann aber sagen das das Tutorial von Sinac über kvm helfen kann - dort ist eine kurze Installationsanleitung für den Server dabei.


----------



## olqs (10. Januar 2008)

Wieso ne grafische Oberfläche zum Remote Steuern, gibt doch ssh 

Zum Vnc Thema:
Was dir fehlt ist einfach ein Windowmanager im Vnc.
Mit der xstartup Datei bist du schon sehr gut dabei, dort einfach statt deinem Terminal einen Windowmanager starten. Ich bevorzuge bei Vnc immer etwas schlankes, wie zum Beispiel fluxbox, oder twm.


----------

